# Knitting patterns



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here are some links to knitting patterns.
I was surfing the web when I found the cozy for
knitting needles and that brought me to this link.
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pattern_detail.php?patternID=44
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm not a knitter. But, I thought that someone
might find something that they would like to make.
Dick


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Dick! I printed out a couple of these patterns to add to my 'to do' list.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Dick.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

It's a wonderful webb site with so many free patterns. I do appreciate not spending a lot of money on magazines and patterns and using it with buying yarns instead. Thanks for the posting!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the link, Dick! I added several patterns to my folders!

Virginia


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, Dick. I downloaded several of these, too.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the link, Dick! I found lots of patterns I like and several I have bookmarked that I am actually going to knit up.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link...if I live to make all of the patterns I've tagged lately, I'll never die. :mrgreen:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, thank you for sharing the link. there are nice patterns there that i'll write down.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Some of these can be done on the looms.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi!
This store is located in Lowell, MA, which is the town most of my family is from. Lowell is famous for it's textile mills dating all the way back! If you order anything from them I can assure you, it will be the very best quality.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Dick...
I actually subscribe to their newsletter....great site!



DickWorrall said:


> Here are some links to knitting patterns.
> I was surfing the web when I found the cozy for
> knitting needles and that brought me to this link.
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pattern_detail.php?patternID=44
> Dick


----------

